# Sunday River Mountain Bike Park Vid



## DJAK (Jul 9, 2008)

Check it out.



More info at: 
http://www.sundayriver.com/EventsActivities/Summer_Mountain_Report.html
http://www.sundayriver.com/EventsActivities/Mountain_Biking.html


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks sick. Happy Birthday, Alex.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 9, 2008)

When we doing a road trip up there?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> When we doing a road trip up there?



Maybe after I grow a big enough set of balls to try half the crap they show in the video...


----------



## eatskisleep (Jul 9, 2008)

Endor is a fun trail, that log-ride is great.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Maybe after I grow a big enough set of balls to try half the crap they show in the video...



True, no need for me to pay to walk my bike around the trails


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 9, 2008)

Love that trail.  I'm not so sure I have what it takes to do the skinnies, but the rest of it looks awesome!


----------



## Philpug (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a huge mental block with bridges.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 9, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> I have a huge mental block with bridges.



So do I, I guess you can say I ran off the side of one last night


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> I have a huge mental block with bridges.



Me too.  I'm proud to say that I rode one last night that I normally would have walked though. 8)


----------



## eatskisleep (Jul 9, 2008)

It's all about commitment and just thinking that there is no way down until you get to the end. Don't give up. Practice balance. Ride within your limits yet still push your limits to try new stuff.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks nasty.  Wish I weren't so far away from it.  Wish I had more than 4" of travel front and back.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 9, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> I have a huge mental block with bridges.





Trekchick said:


> Love that trail.  I'm not so sure I have what it takes to do the skinnies, but the rest of it looks awesome!


If by bridges you mean skinnies, then I have a big block with them too.
Volklgirl has been working on them with me, and I've been doing better



bvibert said:


> Me too.  I'm proud to say that I rode one last night that I normally would have walked though. 8)





eatskisleep said:


> It's all about commitment and just thinking that there is no way down until you get to the end. Don't give up. Practice balance. Ride within your limits yet still push your limits to try new stuff.



One of the things I did to get better was, set up a skinny 8" wide in my yard, not so far off the ground, then moved it up and up until I got better at it.
One thing that helped me a lot is similar to a mogul tip.  Look ahead, not down.


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> If by bridges you mean skinnies, then I have a big block with them too.
> Volklgirl has been working on them with me, and I've been doing better
> 
> 
> ...



The trick to them and log rides is.... are you ready for this?

_Don't fall off_




That was probably predictable.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Marc said:


> The trick to them and log rides is.... are you ready for this?
> 
> _Don't fall off_
> 
> ...



Very insightful, thanks... :roll:


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Very insightful, thanks... :roll:



I only speak the truth.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> One of the things I did to get better was, set up a skinny 8" wide in my yard, not so far off the ground, then moved it up and up until I got better at it.



Good idea, will have to piece on together for the back yard.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd like to set up some practice stuff in my yard.  Too bad my yard sucks and isn't actually mine, but the landlord's


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'd like to set up some practice stuff in my yard.  Too bad my yard sucks and isn't actually mine, but the landlord's


When I started, I did a couple pallets and a couple planks.
The pallets worked well to practice bunny hops at first.
Short plank up to them and long plank between,
from there, I went to blocking material(12-14")  from blocking up conveyors at our business.

The nice thing about this is that it was temporary so I never left it in the yard to wreck the lawn or mow around.


----------

